

How I lost, regained and then turned down an MVP award. - moomin
http://devlicio.us/blogs/rob_eisenberg/archive/2012/01/04/how-i-lost-regained-and-then-turned-down-an-mvp-award.aspx

======
moomin
Something he doesn't explicitly say: it looks from the description and tests
made like MVP is becoming a paid-blogger system.

